# Huge Trout Wadefishing



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Arrived1/2 hour before sunrise,

quiet, peaceful, live shrimp under a bobber. 

Caught a couple of catfish first, but persisted, inching out about 30 yards into the grassflats.Sun was up and


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a beautiful fish! Good to see that the flats are getting active again. I'll have to head out and do some wading soon. :clap


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Really nice speck congrats !! :clap :clap


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Very Nice:clap


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice spec....:clap


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

thats a nice spec we're gonna start wadin when the water gets warmer but i went out on my neighbors boat today and went to some charity thing at quiet water and smaw 20-25ft past the end of the dock to get a beach ball for some kid i didn't know so thats as cold as it gets and somethin swam under me to


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome fish....:bowdown


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW thats nice.good job.....i think i might have fished with you back in the day, around that spot, have you ever had your fish taken buy any sharks? ok well very nice job!!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Todd that is a very nice fish you have there... very nice :clap I think I saw you sat. morning...off 98...i knew it was you. :clap


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish Todd and thanks for the post................


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Good looking trout. Makes for a great dinner. Thanks for the pictures and post.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Dam Todd I did not get the invite till today, had the kids anyway and they are not getting up and out before sunrise but ask me again sometime!! I am stuck in Atlanta till end of month but will be home in 2 weeks for long weekend maybe then. In the mean time check out the room I added to my house.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh yea... HELL OF A FISH TODD


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice trout!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice gator man.:clap It's that time of year again!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a stud Todd!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice trout


----------



## Officer Bill (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome speck :clap !


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Trout. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Can't wait to get out there when the weather gets better.


----------



## Strider (May 29, 2008)

nice! my ol man was addicted to specs too. i'm headed your way in a couple weeks with my kayak, can you help me out since it hopefully will be the first of many trips to perdido. where near the pass can a guy park his truck and launch a kayak and fish for specs?thanks man.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

How long was that fish Todd?

Brant Peacher
Tackle Rep


----------



## Officer Bill (Nov 15, 2007)

Look at the belly on that Bad Boy !! :clap Glad to see that there is plenty of chow for them out there. :letsdrink


----------

